# 70's Seiko Quartz Lcd



## Guest (Sep 18, 2007)

Might be of interest to Seiko LCD fans

http://cgi.ebay.fr/VIEILLE-MONTRE-SEIKO-A-...1QQcmdZViewItem

I've no idea if its a piece of c**p or not, but If any of you guys decide to go for it and the seller wont send it to the UK, I'm happy to take delivery and then post it on to you. Obviously you pay my postage costs at cost.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks for the offer Lee...

I collect 70s Seiko LCDs but mostly these ones, the 2 front button jobs....


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Then make me an offer that wont need you to sell yer Ferrari  :-


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Griff said:


>


Thumb print come free with that one?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You feeky chucker


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Griff said:


> You feeky chucker


I try my best


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

pppssssssttt.............................it's too good for Jason anyway, and that of course is quite correct!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Jason

There is one identical to yours on ebay, 17 hours to go & its Â£26 so far.

The bracelet is different but it does look like the original seiko bracelet to my untrained eye.

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Blithering idiot that I am, I forgot to put the link

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Vintage-Seiko-L...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thank you...However that one is a 0634-5009 wheras the one in my first pic is clearly a 0634-5019







I cant believe you didnt instantly see the differences ( I am of course kidding with you)








The 5019 was Seikos first digital chronograph....

I do have one of those though: But I'll be watching that one









0634-5009










Griff, Ill deal with you later!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I'd swap it for your red cap but I'm sure it will be far too big


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Oh I dont know, we could use staples to fix it securely


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

catflem said:


> Blithering idiot that I am, I forgot to put the link
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rare-Vintage-Seiko-L...1QQcmdZViewItem


It looks like it's been polished, which I think is wrong.

I should get one though and get a bit of digital back in my life.


----------

